# Hello from Langdon A.B.



## wharris1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I have been a member for a bit and thought I should say hello
I have been a hobby metalworker for many years 
my hobbies also include gunsmithing and knife making
my shop is equipped with a 9x42 knee mill  15x50 lathe  6x18 surface grinder   mig tig and stick welders
so you could say I dont usually get bored
anyway hello to all of you
William


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome aboard William.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome. After a few obligatory posts you'll be able to post some pics of you projects, shop, whatever.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome, that makes two of us from Langdon. I lived in the town for 13 years and moved south to an acreage 10 years ago. I go through to get groceries and mail!

Good to know there is a surface grinder in the vicinity!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## JohnnyTK (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome from Collingwood, ON


----------



## Janger (Apr 30, 2020)

Cool setup William. Welcome aboard. Let's see some shop photos. Or what are you making?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome from Gatineau QC


----------



## wharris1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Janger said:


> Cool setup William. Welcome aboard. Let's see some shop photos. Or what are you making?


hello John  its a little tight for good photos but here it goes and the latest project is a front rifle rest that has a belt drive for eleavation (very smooth


----------



## Janger (Apr 30, 2020)

pretty!


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome from Chestermere. Very shop William. Is that a Colchester Triumph?


----------



## wharris1 (Apr 30, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> Welcome from Chestermere. Very shop William. Is that a Colchester Triumph?


yes it is


----------



## PeterT (Apr 30, 2020)

Very nice William. 
You mentioned knife making. I'm not myself but find myself lusting over a belt grinder (sander) like what blade makers typically use. Do you have one yourself or have thoughts in that regard? Some guys are buying commercial units, others are completing from kits. I guess it varies by the individual, budget, tools & nature of work but anyways thought I'd ask. What about heat treating. Do you do your own or send it out?


----------



## wharris1 (Apr 30, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Very nice William.
> You mentioned knife making. I'm not myself but find myself lusting over a belt grinder (sander) like what blade makers typically use. Do you have one yourself or have thoughts in that regard? Some guys are buying commercial units, others are completing from kits. I guess it varies by the individual, budget, tools & nature of work but anyways thought I'd ask. What about heat treating. Do you do your own or send it out?


My grinder is eerf (free backwards) it is a free set of plans you can get from an internet search  it covers most metal components and you order your wheels ect.  at this time I send out heat treat
I guess an oven would make a good project


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 1, 2020)

Nice gun rest did you dit it ?


----------



## wharris1 (May 1, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> Nice gun rest did you dit it ?


yes they are a team collaboration we had tried this style of rest and liked them so one of our group is good with cad and made the drawings and i did the machine shop end to supply our team 
now we sell as a fundraiser to help with our club expences (alberta schutzen guild)


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 1, 2020)

Very nice I like it will last long time.


----------



## daverf (May 1, 2020)

Hello from Northeast Calgary


----------



## Crosche (May 3, 2020)

Greetings from Calgary and a fellow knife maker. 

Chad


----------



## Crosche (May 3, 2020)

PeterT

if you are looking for a decent grinder checkout Nova Grinders made by a fellow in Lethbridge.


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

couldnt find anything Nova
Nexus maybe?
https://nexusgrinders.ca/shop/
Nexus Grinders is an Ecommerce store located near Raymond, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Crosche (May 3, 2020)

PeterT said:


> couldnt find anything Nova
> Nexus maybe?
> https://nexusgrinders.ca/shop/
> Nexus Grinders is an Ecommerce store located near Raymond, Alberta, Canada.




Sorry, Nexus is the name I was thinking of. I met the guy and visited his shop, he was good to deal with and priced fairly.


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

Looks very interesting. Did you get a unit yourself?


----------



## Crosche (May 4, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Looks very interesting. Did you get a unit yourself?



No, but after seeing the Nexus I  have considered selling my current one in order to purchase a Nexus.


----------



## wharris1 (May 4, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Very nice William.
> You mentioned knife making. I'm not myself but find myself lusting over a belt grinder (sander) like what blade makers typically use. Do you have one yourself or have thoughts in that regard? Some guys are buying commercial units, others are completing from kits. I guess it varies by the individual, budget, tools & nature of work but anyways thought I'd ask. What about heat treating. Do you do your own or send it out?


hello Peter 
finally found a couple of photos of the eerf grinder when it was newly completed, its an interesting design in that the majority is cut from 1/4" plate and then layered with each other to get the desired size, most plasma cutters can handle 1/4"  without a problem so its may be easier to find someone to help with that task . changing attachment is similar to others as there is 2 receivers
built in


----------



## PeterT (May 4, 2020)

Crosche said:


> No, but after seeing the Nexus I  have considered selling my current one in order to purchase a Nexus.



I skimmed through some of the documentation on the Blog link. Lots of info on the VFD, general setup etc. That looks good.
https://nexusgrinders.ca/blog/page/2/
But is it a 'bolt-together' when you get the kit, or does it require any welding to complete? I don't want to tax you with questions, I can certainly reach out to the guy. 

This looks very intriguing though. Close to home & seems like a good platform to add other d-dad's which I could handle. I have to do some bench building & shop re-org before this could arrive anyways, so no rush. Everything else I saw was USA based, very spendy. There are some Ebay kits that look interesting too but a bit more 'speculative'.


----------



## Crosche (May 4, 2020)

PeterT said:


> I skimmed through some of the documentation on the Blog link. Lots of info on the VFD, general setup etc. That looks good.
> https://nexusgrinders.ca/blog/page/2/
> But is it a 'bolt-together' when you get the kit, or does it require any welding to complete? I don't want to tax you with questions, I can certainly reach out to the guy.
> 
> This looks very intriguing though. Close to home & seems like a good platform to add other d-dad's which I could handle. I have to do some bench building & shop re-org before this could arrive anyways, so no rush. Everything else I saw was USA based, very spendy. There are some Ebay kits that look interesting too but a bit more 'speculative'.




The chassis is fully assembled as you see it in the photos, there isn't any welding for you to do. You do have to provide your own motor and VFD or purchase the VFD that he sells which is top of the line. 
As I said, I only met the gentleman once to buy some belts from him and he was great to deal with. He makes all of the grinders himself and stands behind everything he sells. 
You are more than welcome to check out my belt grinder set up for a comparison.


----------



## wharris1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Amy7g1q said:


> how often do I need to change the sandpaper tape on it?


Generally speaking you get good life from a 2x72 belt . they come in diffrent material that affects there life and price. Alum oxide grit is the least expence and of course shortest life. You also change belts for type of work. Corse grit for rough shaping fine grits as the project starts to take shape but long story short you will have to experiment to see what works for you and the materials you are using


----------



## Janger (Jun 2, 2020)

Amy is likely a spammer - I'm about to ban her but maybe ... I'll hold off and see.


----------



## Janger (Jun 2, 2020)

She registered from montreal, says she's from port coquitlam, and her content is posted from kansas. spammer. banning her ass. and I'm sure she's some grizzly looking old dude.


----------



## wharris1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Janger said:


> She registered from montreal, says she's from port coquitlam, and her content is posted from kansas. spammer. banning her ass. and I'm sure she's some grizzly looking old dude.


Thank you


----------

